
0-400-0 36s - dokalanyi
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R1g07RpTPFE
======
ColinWright
Most interesting is the bit with the graph:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R1g07RpTPFE#t=120](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R1g07RpTPFE#t=120)

